# commands



## Xia4 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello all 
Could you please let me know what the following commands do?
1)First < Second
2)First >> Second
3)First > Second
4)First | Second



I guess: 
1)Send the file Second as input to the First command
2)Put the output from First command into the Second command(not "second file")
3)Put the output from First command to the input of the Second command(not "second file")
4)Append the output from the First command to the Second file

AM I right?

Many thanks


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

Is this batch programming?
If so then:
1. The output of second (usually a file) is used as input for first (a command)
2. Output of first command is redirected and appended to second (a file)
3. Output of first command is redirected to Second (a file) however it is not appended, a new file is created.
4. The output of first (usually a command) is redirected to Second (also a command)


----------

